# Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex - May 2019



## khurbanx (May 12, 2019)

*The explore :

So i saw this one on youtube a few times and thought it looked good so i did some research into place and found it interesting.

well: we were in wales anyways for a different reason - and was not far from this location so I hopped in the car with boyfriend and brother & he Gf and went to the complex. Getting was interesting and I'm not that strong lol soi had to help  

once inside I was overwhelmed didn't know where to start tbh - when we entered we was in the main bowling ally - sadly shoes, and pins have no gone  

the best bit was the crystal maze side.


History : A look inside Pembrokeshire's abandoned bowling and Crystal Maze complex – The Pembrokeshire Herald


after 15 years of operations, the popular indoor attraction at Canaston Bridge was closed.

The Crystal Maze closed down in July 2010, and that was followed at the end of 2011 by the bowling alley itself.​*



Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


Canaston Bowl & bowling and Crystal Maze complex by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 12, 2019)

Nicely done, it does look a pretty cool place that!


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 13, 2019)

Great shots, thanks for these


----------



## Wallasey (May 14, 2019)

good stuff, nice to see some where a bit different


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 14, 2019)

Nicely done that. A shame the arcade machines have been vandalised, they're collectables. I used to play "Cart" a long time ago.


----------



## The Wombat (May 18, 2019)

thats really interesting!
good work


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2019)

Sound that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------

